# Can Hops Make Me Sleepy?



## Gigantorus (19/8/16)

Hi All,

Thought I'd drop a post on this, as I wasn't originally aware of it until a fellow AHB member (Coldspace) brought it to my attention.

I made an Imperial IPA (8.4%) and used 3 x 90grams of hops (2 x 90grams in the boil and 1 x 90grams as a dry-hop). I found that when I had drunk a couple of glasses of the IIPA that I suddenly felt sleepy & tired more than being drunk and couldn't workout what the hell was going on. This was the brew ever that I had used 270grams of hops in as well - but never thought that high hopping level might have a sedative properties.

Well yes it does have a sedative effect. The following article is one of many discussing how hops can be used for people with sleeping disorders etc.

So watch those hop levels kids. -_-

Cheers,

Pete


http://www.healthline.com/health/can-hops-get-me-to-sleep


----------



## Grott (19/8/16)

Sure you used the right buds?


----------



## Lethaldog (19/8/16)

I find beer in general has a sedative effect [emoji2]


----------



## VP Brewing (19/8/16)

Beer makes me black out sometimes. Even ones with very little hops in them. Strange...


----------



## Gigantorus (19/8/16)

Grott, Yes, I'm aware that it's from the same family as Mary Jane. But no, used Brooklyn, Azacca and Galaxy (in case you were asking) 

It didn't make me drunk so much as it made me sleepy and tired. There is a difference here. ;-)


----------



## barls (19/8/16)

hops are a sedative.
they are whats in the natural sleeping tablets among other things.


----------



## Coodgee (19/8/16)

yeah my hoppy IPAs make me really sleepy if I drink enough of them. Just like my 10 IBU wits!! haha 

seriously though, the hippies say hops do have sedative properties but I imagine any effect would be drowned out by the effect of the alcohol. was probably just a coincidence that you felt sleepy, a quick search of the literature shows a few studies with some weak positive results and a few with no positive results - pretty consistent with a drug with minimal/no useful effect.


----------



## timmi9191 (19/8/16)

Hop pillows were/are used for sleep

http://www.motherearthliving.com/mother-earth-living/sleep-pillows.aspx


----------



## peteru (19/8/16)

Not everyone will react the same way. Hops make me alert and focused (even as just a plain hot water extract). Valium on the other hand makes me angry and aggressive. Coffee makes me mellow and relaxed. Go figure!


----------



## manticle (19/8/16)

Speed makes me a pliant lamb.


----------



## mikec (19/8/16)

peteru said:


> Not everyone will react the same way. Hops make me alert and focused (even as just a plain hot water extract). Valium on the other hand makes me angry and aggressive. Coffee makes me mellow and relaxed. Go figure!


Do you have ADHD?
Some ADHD meds are basically speed but have the opposite effect on ADHD sufferers. Or something like that.


----------



## peteru (19/8/16)

Nope, no ADHD or any other diagnosed thing, except a few unusual allergies as well as the standard ones.


----------



## Yob (19/8/16)

you can get all sorts of sleep aids that contain hops.. they used to put them in the pillows of folks that had trouble sleeping..

Every year on harvest I put a bowl of fresh hops beside my bed and I rekon its the best couple of nights sleep of the year.. maybe I just love the smell of hops as I drift off but ******* awesome to do..

missus, not so much lovey lovey


----------



## LAGERFRENZY (19/8/16)

Get one of these:

http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/91946-the-chiko-handy-holderyou-know-you-want-one/#entry1395896


----------



## Benn (19/8/16)

I've always had shit sleeps, maybe I should up my hop intake...


----------



## Yob (19/8/16)

Benn said:


> I've always had shit sleeps, maybe I should up my hop intake...


yes...


----------



## Black Devil Dog (19/8/16)

Hopszzzzzzzzzzz never zzzzz make zzzzzs me zzzzzzzzzzzsssleepy.. zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Coldspace (19/8/16)

Those that don't beleave.. Haven't drunk a Pliney yet or 3 lol


----------



## nathan_madness (19/8/16)

Yes!!


----------



## scooterism (6/9/16)

So, Jon Snow's sword and hops.. 

I have no troubles sleeping, I think about sleep and 5 minutes later I'm there..

So good..


----------

